# Coping Sled materials choice



## btracey1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi,
I would like to make a coping sled for my RT and have looked at many of the designs here on the forum and at some of the commercially available sleds. I remain a bit confused as to which material would most likely provide the best results.
I have a few 12'X12" sheets of black XX phenolic both in 1/4" and 3/8" as well as baltic birch plywood in 1/2" and 3/4", and MDF in 1/2" and 3/4".
I have not worked with the Phenolic at all so I am not sure how to cut it. I do not own a table saw so my choices for cutting the material are limited.
I have hand saws, a jig saw, a sliding compound miter saw (that can handle the 12" wide sheets) and a Router Table.
It seems to me that the thinner the material the better, but then there could be flex in the base material.
Any suggestions or advice would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Brian,
I used 3/8" oak veneer ply wood. Mine has a 3/4"X 3" bar at a 90 to the fence, which supports 2 hold down clamps. I always place a 3/4"X3/4"-1" piece in front of the bar to act as back up to the cut. My sled rides against the fence.
Gene


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Brian

I would suggest the 1/4" thick phenolic, you want to keep it as thin as you can but strong , 1/8" is a big deal when it comes to the bit height ..
It will flex a little if you over clamp it down , just a little bit of sand paper stuck (60 grit) to the jig will take care of that error.
Phenolic is easy to work with, your compound saw will do a fine job.

see PDF FILE below
http://www.routerforums.com/router-...-site-why-not-bottom-out-your-router-bit.html

=========


btracey1 said:


> Hi,
> I would like to make a coping sled for my RT and have looked at many of the designs here on the forum and at some of the commercially available sleds. I remain a bit confused as to which material would most likely provide the best results.
> I have a few 12'X12" sheets of black XX phenolic both in 1/4" and 3/8" as well as baltic birch plywood in 1/2" and 3/4", and MDF in 1/2" and 3/4".
> I have not worked with the Phenolic at all so I am not sure how to cut it. I do not own a table saw so my choices for cutting the material are limited.
> ...


----------



## btracey1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Gene and Bob,
Thanks for the responses. I've got a drill press table to finish up this weekend and then I can play some more with the coping sled. I'll take some pictures when they're done.
Brian


----------

